# ملعون من اتكل على ذراع بشر!!!



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*ملعون من اتكل على ذراع بشر

إذا أحسست أن الأيام تمضى بسرعة
دون أن تحصل على ما تريد

ثق
بأن الله يقف بجانبك يشدد مابقى .

عندما ينفض من حولك الأصدقاء
و تبقى وحيدا بلا صاحب

ثق
أن الله يبقى أمينا معك إلى النهاية .

عندما تبذل قصارى جهدك لحل مشكلة ما
و لم تستطع حلها

ثق
أن الله عنده الحل الأكيد لها .

عندما تتزاحم الأفكار و التساؤلات فى رأسك
و لا تجد فيمن حولك من يستطيع
أن يجيبك عليها

ثق
أن الله عنده الإجابة الشافية .

عندما يظهر فجأة أمام عينيك بصيص من الأمل

تأكد
حينئذ أن الله يهمس فى أذنك .

وعندما تسير الأمور على مايرام

تأكد
أن الله قد بارك حياتك .

وعندما يمتلئ قلبك بالسلام الداخلى
رغم شدة العواصف حولك

تأكد
أن الله يبتسم لك

و عندما يكون أمامك هدف
أسمى تسعى لتحقيقه

تأكد
أن الله قد فتح عينيك و دعاك باسمك

وتذكر دائما ..

انه أينما ذهبت

و مهما فعلت

فان الله الضابط الكل

يعلم عنك كل شئ
وعود الرب الحمايه نتكل عليه فيرفعنا من كل ضيقه.... نعتمد على انفسنا يتركنا للهلاك*
مما اعجبنى


----------

